# Grundausstattung Trollingboot



## Dorsch_Dirk (25. Mai 2008)

Moin alle zusammmen,

ich bekomme in den nächsten Wochen mein neues (gebrauchtes) Boot und wollte mir gerne eine Grundausstattung zum Schleppfischen holen. Ich setze das Boot zu 70% zum Zanderfischen auf der Elbe ein, bin deshalb einen Kompromiss bei dem Boot eingegangen und habe kein reinrassiges Hochseeboot. Das Boot ist aus Alu 17' (Crestliner Serenity 1700), motorisiert mit einem Johnson 4T 90 PS - habe Bilder angehängt. Ich werde also halbwegs Küstennah fischen - Fehmarn sowie Kieler Förde. Ein Farbechlot /GPS Kombi ist an Bord sowie 7 Rutenhalter Scotty Striker. Als einzige Schlepprute habe ich derzeit eine Kinetic Hasselö 8'6" 10-20 lbs.
Was muss also an Bord? Welche Ruten empfehlen sich - wollte eigentlich mit max 4 Fischen, Multis sollten für mich unbedingt Linkshand Modelle sein. Welche Downrigger brauche ich - was für Gewichte werden für die Reviere um Fehmarn/Kiel benötigt? Geflochtene oder monofil? Welche Wobbler / Blinker etc? Oh man - was es da alles zu beachten gibt!!!! 

Sämtliche Anregungen / Tips willkommen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Carptigers (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*

Könnte dir alles aufzählen aber um es kurz zu fassen ,  in der neuen Kutter und Küste stehen viele gute Tipps drin !!!!

Multi fische ich Penn GTI LH 321 , Ruten Daiwa Inliner , die Rhino Baltic sind aber auch o.k. . Nur mono ab 0,35 mm . Als Vorfach Fluocarbon . Köder ; Nothern King , Grizzly , Salmo und Apex .
Guckst du hier :
http://www.trollingangler.de/
http://www.schleppfischer.de/


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*

zu dem Thema und deine Fragen kann man sicherlich nen paar DIN-A 4 Seiten zusammen schreiben .... |bigeyes
vielleicht schaust mal bei *diesem* hervorragendem link nach infos !
DR Gewichte reichen 5 Kg in unseren Breiten hier, DR-Modelle gibt es da reichlich und jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben ( mir reichen die manullen scotty 1085 )
bei den Ködern kann man auch texten und texten ...
ein paar schöne Blinker + einige Apex sollen vielleicht mal reichen fürn Anfang 
alles ne Preisfrage halt was man so investieren will .... da kommt dann schon einiges zusammen wenn man alles neu kauft.
Falls du Interesse an guten gebrauchten DR Ruten hast meld dich mal per PN - weiß wer da welche verkaufen will ...:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*

Hallo Dirk,
es soll ein richtiges Angelboot werden - oder?
Zunächst würde ich dir raten, deine hintere Sitzgarnitur auszubauen und dir zusätzlich Gedanken um eine seetaugliche Reeling machen. Die vorhandene Bestuhlung ist schön für einen ruhigen See und um mit Kind und Kegel spazieren zu fahren. Auf einem Angelboot hingegen braucht man erst einmal Platz. Das sind reine Knochenbrecher und einfach nur gefährlich.
Wenn du dann einmal deine Schleppangelplanungen etwas genauer erläutern würdest, kann man helfen. Meinst du mehr gelegentliches hinterherziehen von Wobblern oder richtiges gut angelegtes und planvolles Schleppen auf Salmoniden?


----------



## Dorsch_Dirk (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Könnte dir alles aufzählen aber um es kurz zu fassen , in der neuen Kutter und Küste stehen viele gute Tipps drin !!!!
> 
> Multi fische ich Penn GTI LH 321 , Ruten Daiwa Inliner , die Rhino Baltic sind aber auch o.k. . Nur mono ab 0,35 mm . Als Vorfach Fluocarbon . Köder ; Nothern King , Grizzly , Salmo und Apex .
> Guckst du hier :
> ...


 
Moin Florian,

danke für die Tipps, KK ist auf alle Fälle schon mal eine gute Lektüre für das Wochenende, werde ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen. 35er Mono + Fluo habe ich noch vorrätig, der Anfang ist also gemacht.
Köder sind auch eine Ansage, alles sehr hilfreich.

Danke & Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> es soll ein richtiges Angelboot werden - oder?
> Zunächst würde ich dir raten, deine hintere Sitzgarnitur auszubauen und dir zusätzlich Gedanken um eine seetaugliche Reeling machen. Die vorhandene Bestuhlung ist schön für einen ruhigen See und um mit Kind und Kegel spazieren zu fahren. Auf einem Angelboot hingegen braucht man erst einmal Platz. Das sind reine Knochenbrecher und einfach nur gefährlich.


 
würde ich auch sagen. die hinteren sitze raus, reeling an die seiten. wenn du unbedingt 4 sitzplätze haben musst, dann nimm anstatt 4 einzelstühlen lieber 2 back to back sitze.
außerdem weiß ich mit dem boden nicht so ganz. auf den bildern sieht das so nach filzteppich aus, weiß ich ja nicht ob das sooo tauglich ist beim angeln. wenn da mal ein haken drin ist, bist du erstmal am zuppeln und wenn der schmutzig wird ist auch nicht schön. wie wäre es mit pvc?

trollingruten bekommst du günstig und gute aus dem hause balzer (mx9 downrigger) und zebco (rhino baltic)


----------



## Dorsch_Dirk (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zu dem Thema und deine Fragen kann man sicherlich nen paar DIN-A 4 Seiten zusammen schreiben .... |bigeyes
> vielleicht schaust mal bei *diesem* hervorragendem link nach infos !
> DR Gewichte reichen 5 Kg in unseren Breiten hier, DR-Modelle gibt es da reichlich und jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben ( mir reichen die manullen scotty 1085 )
> bei den Ködern kann man auch texten und texten ...
> ...


 

Hi Jörg,

der Link ist wirklich der Hammer - erste Sahne, sehr ausführlich beschrieben und gut gegliedert, danke.
5 Kg ist auch gut zu wissen, war mir nicht sicher was in unseren Revieren benötigt wird.
Bezüglich der Ruten melde ich mich per PN.

Bis dann 
Dirk


----------



## Dorsch_Dirk (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> es soll ein richtiges Angelboot werden - oder?
> Zunächst würde ich dir raten, deine hintere Sitzgarnitur auszubauen und dir zusätzlich Gedanken um eine seetaugliche Reeling machen. Die vorhandene Bestuhlung ist schön für einen ruhigen See und um mit Kind und Kegel spazieren zu fahren. Auf einem Angelboot hingegen braucht man erst einmal Platz. Das sind reine Knochenbrecher und einfach nur gefährlich.
> Wenn du dann einmal deine Schleppangelplanungen etwas genauer erläutern würdest, kann man helfen. Meinst du mehr gelegentliches hinterherziehen von Wobblern oder richtiges gut angelegtes und planvolles Schleppen auf Salmoniden?


Hi Dolphin,

es ist eigentlich schon ein richtiges Angelboot, allerdings auf Zander ausgelegt. Ich werde nicht allzu oft auf die Ostsee kommen, dennoch soll es mehr werden als gelegentliches Hinterherziehen von Wobblern. Hintere Sitze sind kein Problem, die kann man einfach rausnehmen, sind um 360° drehbar und sind während der Elbtouren im erhöhten Bug/Heckbereich für das Vertikalangeln montiert. Auf der Ostsee wird es diese Sitze also nicht geben. Halbwegs geräumig ist das Boot, 225 cm breit, habe mal ein Bild mit Heck-/Seitenansicht rangehängt, denke Dir einfach die hinteren Sitze weg. Das Boot habe ich mir ja wie gesagt als Kompromiss gekauft um es auf der Elbe und der Ostsee einsetzen zu können. Aus diesem Grund mache ich bewusst Abstriche auf der Ostsee und werde zumindestens mit diesem Boot kein 1000%iger Lachsjäger, will das Trolling aber schon strukturiert angehen. Also ambitioniertes Schleppangeln soweit mein Boot das zulässt (Freibord = 66cm)

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*

Hallo Dirk,
ich habe verstanden. Bitte fasse meine Hinweise auch nicht als Genöle auf. Mir gehts darum Fakten zu nennen und dann wirklich auf den Kern zu kommen. Ich habe nichts davon jemandem das Boot oder die Ausrüstung schlecht zu reden.
Das Boot ist so sicher als Kompromiß brauchbar. Zwei Fragen:
Wo hast du dein Freibord gemessen? Seitlich oder an der Motorwanne - innen oder außen? Es sieht so aus, als wenn genau an der Motorwanne so einiges an dem Maß fehlt - und genau dort läuft dir beim trollen die Welle rein...
Ist das Boot selbstlenzend?


----------



## Dorsch_Dirk (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> ich habe verstanden. Bitte fasse meine Hinweise auch nicht als Genöle auf. Mir gehts darum Fakten zu nennen und dann wirklich auf den Kern zu kommen. Ich habe nichts davon jemandem das Boot oder die Ausrüstung schlecht zu reden.
> Das Boot ist so sicher als Kompromiß brauchbar. Zwei Fragen:
> Wo hast du dein Freibord gemessen? Seitlich oder an der Motorwanne - innen oder außen? Es sieht so aus, als wenn genau an der Motorwanne so einiges an dem Maß fehlt - und genau dort läuft dir beim trollen die Welle rein...
> Ist das Boot selbstlenzend?


 
Ich fasse Deine Anmerkung ganz bestimmt nicht als Kritik auf - don't worry. Ganz im Gegenteil - es ist wichtig die Schwachpunkte zu kennen und ggf. etwas dagegen zu tun, deshalb frage ich Euch in diesem Forum. FB ist seitlich innen gemessen, also gilt das Maß nicht für das Heck. Es verfügt über einen 20" Heckspiegel, sprich 51cm - dies ist somit die niedrigeste Stelle. Das Boot hat 2 elektrische Bilgen die ich allerdings per Schalter starten muss. Ich bin am überlegen eine Art "Zwischenwand" im Heckbereich einzubauen um das reinschwappen von Wellen zu verringern.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*

Prima,
dann verstehen wir uns. Dein Heckspiegel ist 51cm hoch ( vom tiefsten Punkt bis zur Oberkante des Spiegels ) Er befindet sich aber nach meiner Schätzung mindestens 25cm unterhalb der seitlichen Bordwand. Dein inneres Freibord ist 66cm. Da du aber bei dieser enormen Freibordhöhe keine Selbstlenzung hast, liegt also dein Bootsboden bereits ohne Belastung unterhalb der Wasserlinie. Daraus folgen zwei Dinge:
1. Kannst du dein Boot nicht unbeplant und ohne automatische Bilgepumpe irgendwo im Wasser liegen lassen. Es könnte schlichtweg volllaufen und absaufen. Also immer beplanen und eine elektrische, schwimmergesteuerte Bilgepumpe rein.
2. Wenn nun dein Boot mit seinem Bodem bei Belastung und ruhigen Wetter etwa 15cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie liegt und dein Heckspiegel 25cm niedriger liegt, hast du hinten noch 25cm Abstand zur Wasseroberfläche.
Für die Hochsee bedeutet das, hier solltest du etwas tun. Wenn dein Boot als Selbstlenzer konstruiert wäre, also der Bootsboden immer oberhalb der Wasserlinie läge, könntest du theoretisch sogar ohne hintere Bootswand fahren, da das Wasser dort genausoschnell wieder rausläuft, wie es reinkommt. Dein Boot schlägt jedoch voll bis zur Oberkante des Spiegels - wenn es unsinkbar ist. Sonst könnte es auch weiter sinken.

Bitte gerate jetzt nicht in unnötige Aufregung. Hier aber liegt ein Problem dieser Konstruktion. Ausschäumungen, die ein sinken verhindern, reichen eben nicht aus. Wenn du das Boot also auch in der Ostsee "Offshore" verwenden willst, würde ich hier zunächst anfangen. Danach Reelings bauen ( die kannst du abnehmbar konstruieren lassen ) und darauf dann das Trollingequipment befestigen.
Ich höre immer wieder: "Ich will das Boot ja nur bei schönem Wetter, wenig Wind und nur ganz landnah verwenden." Das ist Selbstbetrug. Sobald diese Leute dann 2 Tage so gefischt haben und der Nachbar immer mit vollen Fischkisten von der 20m Linie nach Hause kommt, sind diese Dinge vergessen.
Laß dir Zeit und bau das alles ganz langsam und vernünftig auf. Wenn du jemanden suchst, der sowohl tolle Alu- als auch Niroarbeiten macht und dabei das richtige Bootsgefühl hat, melde dich. Ich kenn da jemanden, der helfen könnte.


----------



## woody (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*

Hi Dorsch_Dirk,

Dein Spiegel ist fast tiefer als bei meinem alten Quicksilver GS380HD - damit ging alles immer prima - bis auf Wasser "von hinten" - egal ob beim abruppten Stoppen oder Wind/Welle "von hinten". Zum Glück war das GS380HD selbstlenzend....

Ich kann den Ausführungen von Dolphin und den anderen nur zustimmen. Das Erste  und Wichtigste sollte eine Art "Motorwanne" oder "Schott" sein - genau so hoch wie die restliche Bordwand. Das dann so gestaltet, dass das Wasser dort problemlos ablaufen kann.

Dann noch 'ne Reling drauf. und ggf. die vorhandenen Bilgepumpen mit Schwimmerschalter nachrüsten. Zudem würde ich eine Handlenzpumpe einbauen - das ist ein echtes Sicherheitsplus - wenn mal der "Strom klemmt"......

Wo liegt eigentlich die Batterie? Wenn die hinten eingebaut ist, würde ich die ggf. vorne einbauen und einen wasserdichten Batteriekasten.

Sonst ein schönes Boot - würde mich mal interessieren wie das bei etwas Seegang liegt.....

Viele Grüße,

woody


----------



## Dorsch_Dirk (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Prima,
> dann verstehen wir uns. Dein Heckspiegel ist 51cm hoch ( vom tiefsten Punkt bis zur Oberkante des Spiegels ) Er befindet sich aber nach meiner Schätzung mindestens 25cm unterhalb der seitlichen Bordwand. Dein inneres Freibord ist 66cm. Da du aber bei dieser enormen Freibordhöhe keine Selbstlenzung hast, liegt also dein Bootsboden bereits ohne Belastung unterhalb der Wasserlinie. Daraus folgen zwei Dinge:
> 1. Kannst du dein Boot nicht unbeplant und ohne automatische Bilgepumpe irgendwo im Wasser liegen lassen. Es könnte schlichtweg volllaufen und absaufen. Also immer beplanen und eine elektrische, schwimmergesteuerte Bilgepumpe rein.
> 2. Wenn nun dein Boot mit seinem Bodem bei Belastung und ruhigen Wetter etwa 15cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie liegt und dein Heckspiegel 25cm niedriger liegt, hast du hinten noch 25cm Abstand zur Wasseroberfläche.
> ...


 
Macht alles Sinn was du schreibst, muss also was passieren mit dem Heckspiegel und der Lenzpumpe. Boot wird immer getrailert, somit keine Gefahr durch vollaufen. Melde mich per PN
bei Dir wegen Reling / ev. kann Dein Konatkt auch bei einem Zwischenschott helfen?

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grundausstattung Trollingboot*

Kann er, Dirk!
Helfe dir gern, da du offenbar etwas klüger reagierst, als 80% der restlichen Welt. Die machen sich nur Gedanken, wie man möglichst billig aufs Wasser kommt und welches Gerät man wo am billigsten schießt. Das ist dann der 2. Schritt.


----------

